# I'll trade you pics for puppy name ideas!! (pic heavy)



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How about "Dee Oh Gee".


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Elvis, casey,presley.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm no good at naming either, but your little guy sure had made himself at home! I love the pictures.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So cute...looks like the perfect little pesty brother for handsome Jersey. I am no good with names either....but lets go with Cody, Bob or Spike.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How about "cutie patootie"? I think that fits him to a T. Congrats on the new addition!!

The only names that come to my head are: Mister and Shiloh, and I'm not even sure if Shiloh is a boys name or girls? I'll keep trying to think.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That is a really adorable puppy!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

He looks like a keeper. Heard some names the other day....Arthur, Artie, Maggie, Mags, Harper, Eddie, Prince.....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like a Jason to me......


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

looks like a buster. he's sooo handsome.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

He looks like a Leo to me.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

He is so adorable, how about Johnny? Thank You for adopting him!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I dont know why but i see Marley? Hmm okay lets really see! If you wanna stick to the "J" theme like my family does.. you could do

Jake
Jack
Jaxson
Jax
Jager (jager bomb!)

If you wanna stick to a state name.. mind you I dont know all the states (or state rivalries) you could do..
Yankee
Philly
Dakota
Louise

umm and by looking at him id call him

Marley
Sam
Billy
Tucker
Sydney
Chance


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I see Jasper when I look at him. He is a cutie!


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

Jasper for sure! In keeping with the "J" names and captures his handsome yet playful look


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

Ha ha, tobysmommy and I said Jasper at the same time! There's a sign for you!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

J names.

Justin, Jesse, Jarrod. Jarrett, Jasper, Joel.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Jem 

Jersey and Jem


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My daughter said he looks like a Tucker...


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Jersey is the name of one of the Channel Isles, they are beautiful with a lovely climate, why not name him after one of the others? Guernsey Alderney, Herm or Sark? Sark is especially stunning and true to nature and no motor vehicles are allowed except farm tractors, everyone has to walk, use horses or ride cycles. But any of the island names would be a lovely match to the lovely chap and to your lovely Jersey in my mind!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

With that cocky little look, he reminds me alot of my Jesse which would be in keeping with the J names.

Another thought, "Pike" . . .


----------



## justpenny (Nov 6, 2010)

He looks like a Jake or Jack to me. Let us know what you name him.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Gus

or another place name like
Boston
Bronx
Dallas


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

tobysmommy said:


> I see Jasper when I look at him. He is a cutie!



I agree. I was thinking of "J" names to go with Jersey and he just looks like a Jasper.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well my first thought was seeing as he is Jersey's friend to call him Hugh. See New Jersey's slogan is "Jersey and you, perfect togheter". But that got shot down real quick.
So will try this anyway as I do have thick skin. You found him through Pet Finder (PF) and there is a sneaker company calley "PF Flyers" how about Flyer or Sneakers.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How about Camden or Cam?  

It would go along with Jersey...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He sure is a cute little guy-great pictures.

I like the names Jesse and Jackson/Jaxson.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

In keeping with the Jersey theme (well the US Jersey theme)
Joey
Vinnie
Tony

Whatever you name him he is a cutie. Love the ear chewing, emmit did that to Duncan
They just hang there, what else is a puppy to do?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh I just thought of one when I was outside pottying Joey! REESE  Im using that name when im older and I have a brown/black doggie, like your new pup! Reese like the penut butter cup  haha

I like Jesse too! And of course Joey


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

You could name him after one of the guys on Jersey Shore! hahaha


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Stanley! Because I don't know why lol. My boyfriend said that dogs better remember/respond to names that end in some "ee" sounding...so I'm biased towards those lol


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> You could name him after one of the guys on Jersey Shore! hahaha


Pauly D!!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Jamm said:


> Pauly D!!!!



I was thinking Vinny. lolol


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Julie, Jersey, & Jasper


----------



## seagypsy (Jan 8, 2011)

he looks like a luke to me, lucky luke


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

For some reason, when I saw him, I thought "Charlie"


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> You could name him after one of the guys on Jersey Shore! hahaha


Yes! You could call him Situation, Pauly D,Grenade(not that he is a grenade), or GTL. I like Jedd and Jasper as well as Keeper, Ace, Ajax, Austin, Badger, Boomer, Todd, Bandit, Banjo, Beans, and Boone.
He just looks like a good ol' southern boy to me.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

FinnTastic said:


> Yes! You could call him Situation, Pauly D,Grenade(not that he is a grenade), or GTL. I like Jedd and Jasper as well as Keeper, Ace, Ajax, Austin, Badger, Boomer, Todd, Bandit, Banjo, Beans, and Boone.
> He just looks like a good ol' southern boy to me.



I'm loving Grenade!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Murphy
Henry
Oliver
Dodger


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone for the suggestions!! (Except those of you suggesting names from Jersey Shore... don't you know those morons are from NY??  LOL) Sorry it's taken me so long to get back here, but things have been a little hectic since bringing my little friend home. But without further ado, let me introduce you to Ozzie! After all, if Jersey is "Ambika's No Place Like Home" it would stand to reason his counterpart would be Oz. Things are going well except that he hates his crate, but we're working on that. I really need to get back to work, but I promise a formal introduction thread and more pics to come tomorrow! Thanks again!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Tucker'sMama (Jan 7, 2011)

I say Jake. it's a J name to stick with what you got, and he kinda looks like one... you know the song "feed Jake" ? yeah good one. 

He looks like he is going to be one handsome guy!! follow up as he grows with more photos please!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I was thinking a J name too....I thought of Jenkins as soon as I saw him.. Julie, Jersey & Jenkins....he is a cutie.....good luck with the name.... ::


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Thanks so much everyone for the suggestions!! (Except those of you suggesting names from Jersey Shore... don't you know those morons are from NY??  LOL) Sorry it's taken me so long to get back here, but things have been a little hectic since bringing my little friend home. But without further ado, let me introduce you to Ozzie! After all, if Jersey is "Ambika's No Place Like Home" it would stand to reason his counterpart would be Oz. Things are going well except that he hates his crate, but we're working on that. I really need to get back to work, but I promise a formal introduction thread and more pics to come tomorrow! Thanks again!
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz


Aww I love the name  It suites him so well too! Ozzie!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the name..Ozzie!! Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is darling, Julie! Congratulations, Ozzie fits him perfectly!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

He looks like a Ben to me


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

sorry was alittle late


----------

